
Cali Police, Civil Liberties Groups Agreed on Transparency, Gov Brown Vetoed It - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/10/gov-brown-kills-law-enforcement-transparency-bill
======
colemannugent
Gov Brown's criticism basically comes down to this: _" The bill is too broad
in scope..."_. Which I believe you can interpret in one of two ways, either
Brown thinks that the technical burden on the agencies to post their policies
is to great, or he thinks that not all of these things should be public
information.

He goes on to say, _" I appreciate the author's desire for additional
transparency of police practices and other local law enforcement procedures,
but I believe this goal can be accomplished with a more targeted and precise
approach"_.

The with this statement is that the bill was targeted to specific agencies and
was very precise in its requirements, so why did he shoot it down? I think
that he didn't have any technical issues with the actual logistics of
enforcing the bill, as he never mentions any of this in his veto. He must
simply not want a higher level of transparency for these agencies.

------
MentallyRetired
What purpose would uploading a law enforcement agencies policies and training
materials serve? I'm sorry, but with the limited information in this article,
I agree with Gov. Brown on this one. ...and it's drafted by the EFF, who would
likely use the article to voice their side of this discussion.

Disclosure: I'm a regular EFF donor. They're a great org.

~~~
calibas
An open government is vital for a democracy to function properly, that's the
purpose.

------
stonesixone
The governor also just signed AB 840, sadly, which greatly weakens
California's 1% manual post-election audit. The change was introduced at the
last minute and exempts from the audit all ballots that are counted by machine
after election night -- an estimated 30-40% of all ballots. Now malicious
actors can just target those ballots.

~~~
CodeWriter23
I guess Prop 14/2010 just wasn’t enough to ensure a perpetual Democratic
Supermajority in the CA Legislature.

------
djrogers
Great job California! Keep up the reflexive defense of any and all
institutions - that’s been working out great for us lately.

~~~
Natsu
The story says they wanted a narrower bill to do the same thing, asking for
specific records, rather than simply any materials that would be available
under the records act.

That said, if they're supposed to be available, I'm not sure why they're not.
If anything, one would think that this might cut down on the requests that
would otherwise be made.

